# Zote Soap



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hello Everyone,
I am having a hard time finding Zote soap in the southern tier. Anyone know where I can buy it locally? Shipping is a killer to order online. Im in Elmira, NY. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mainegirl (Feb 21, 2011)

ordered mine from Walgreens. on sale and even with shipping 11 bars @ 14 oz. cost me 13.00.......1/4 a bar per 2 gallons of laundry soap means i will never have to buy soap again.....


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

TJN66 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am having a hard time finding Zote soap in the southern tier. Anyone know where I can buy it locally? Shipping is a killer to order online. Im in Elmira, NY. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


WalMart sells it in Western Il and in MO. It's about ninety cents a bar.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Our Sav-a-lot sells it.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Are there any Hispanic groceries in your area? It's made in Mexico and is a common product there.


----------



## rdhdstpchild (Jul 13, 2009)

I've seen it at Big Lots


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

It's in the Walmarts in NC, too.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

It's all over down here in Texas - of course.

We even have it in the Dollar General stores here.

But, yes, I'd say try to find a Mexican grocery store.

I can't find fels-naptha, though. I remember it used to be available here, but haven't found any.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Can't find it here either.


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

TJN, sorry I'm not much help for an answer, I'm in MS. 

Trixie, check Kroger's for the fels-naptha.

Good Luck!


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Anyone know if this soap is safe for use in greywater systems? Our washwater waters outside plants, so I need to be careful with what I put in our homemade laundry soap.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

My local Hy-Vee (Midwestern grocery chain) has Fels Naphtha in the bath soap section, not with the laundry supplies. I've never seen Zote there, but I live in an area with a very minimal Hispanic population.

BTW, if you are a strict vegetarian, you might want to know that Zote is made from beef tallow.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

I am so glad someone started a thread on this topic....we have both Fels-naptha and Zote here in Winnemucca. My question is..(duh) HOW is it used? Do you add a bit of it to regular liquid laundry detergent? Or do you cut a peice and put it in the tub with the dirty clothes and let the agitation mix it up? Same with Fels...how is it used other than rubbing it on stains? Does adding some of it into detergent stretch the detergent? Sorry for sounding so dumb but I gotta ask!


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Here's my recipe for homemade laundry soap.

1 cup 20 Mule Team Borax
1 cup Arm & Hammer Washing Soda
1 bar Fels Naphtha soap, grated.

Use about 1 teaspoon to 1 tablespoon, depending on size and dirtiness of the laundry.

Borax and washing soda are in the cleaning products section, and you will probably find them with the "old fashioned" products. Fels Naphtha grates into curlicues if it's fresh, and powder if it's aged a bit. I have 2 graters - a shiny one for food, and a slightly rusty one I found at a garage sale for this.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

I just picked up a bar of Zote at Big Lots for 90 cents, remembering that I saw it posted here. Anxious to try it out! Now to find Washing Soda... 

I add Borax to the wash water for towels with commerical laundry soap, because our water is so hard and we don't use a softener. Makes all the difference!


----------

